# Car wont start at all. (Audi A3)



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Well a little background first: Just put my new brakes on the car taking it for a test drive, drove amazing then on the way home these lights appeared on the dash and car shut off. It also said "Brake fault drive carefully to nearest workshop." in the middle of the dash.








sat for 10 minutes then it started again. It then happened 3 more times on the drive home. After a little research i bought a new relay that goes to the ECU. It worked again no shut downs while driving, HOWEVER when i turned the car off it would happened for about 5 minutes. Then one day it would not start at all. same dash lights and everything. So i bought a used ECU off ebay and had it re-programmed and swapped. Got it the other day same damn thing. same EXACT errors. I then run an auto scan on VCDS and get this


> Wednesday,29,January,2014,16:48:26:32327
> VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
> VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
> Data version: 20130910
> ...


checked fuses, they're all okay and checked battery voltage was at 9V so i set it to a 2 amp charge all day today. go to start it and turn key and now this.









Tried to plug in my cable and no communications at all. only things working now are the interior lights and if i manually turn on the RNS-e i get the "Enter pin code, 2 Attempts left" BS.

Please help

EDIT: Also its by the curb in front of my house because we could not push it into the garage sadly. There is no starter no nothing.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Please post the Full Scan...


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

All the drivetrain bus modules are unreachable. It is a Can-gateway error, or there is a shortage somewhere.
Measure can-high and can-low resistance with battery removed from one of the unreachable module.

And yeah, full-scan, maybe can-gateway is trying to ay something


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Quick update i checked all the fuses today, only one was bad Fuse 15 replaced it and did nothing.

I cannot post the full scan and it died on my after that and I cant get any scan at all right now.

My guess would be some wires melted together somewhere but I don't know.

UPDATE: Got the dash to come back (Had a fuse in the wrong spot) and all that good stuff now I'm back to the original issue, which is the car wont start and giving me these errors. I have however got a full scan.



> Sunday,02,February,2014,15:11:32:32327
> VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
> VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
> Data version: 20130910
> ...


I was looking at the schematics and my best guess is something with the Data-bus like you said.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Thank you for posting the scan...... at least what you can....
> 
> 
> ? Can you please take a photo of the fuse location you blew for me and post?
> ...


Hey jack,

The fuse was 15 however i found out that was just to the coolant pump. The fuse I had placed in the wrong spot was Fuse 21 and I had it placed in Fuse 42 (unused fuse)










How do I display block "0x25-08-001" ?

If your asking about block 001, that reads No,No,Yes,3.0

As for block 002 the first 3 boxes all say "yes" and and the 4th box reads "6.0"

My engine light does not illuminate however my EPC light does.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Ok so Immo doesn't see ecu for response.
> 
> This is odd.
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN3QBcoT11k

And as for the dash lights I did the output test and the engine light does come on. There are no dead bulbs.

Also for the coding in the CAN Gateway all the correct modules are checked however all the modules in byte0 are the ones failing.

I have not got around to taking the can gateway out but I will later today if not tomorrow.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> 02403 - Terminal 15 for Interior
> 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
> 
> 
> Change ignition switch please.....report back.


Ordered a new ignition switch. Currently trying to get my old one out. Thanks man I'll let you know the results.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Well,

Replaced the ignition switch with a new one and it did not fix the issue whatsoever.

Please advise.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Respectfully have you changed/charged battery because you were showing 9 volts in scan?


Yes i changed the battery a few months ago but it has been charged and it is at 12 volts.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Ok
> 
> Unplug all modules which can't be reached at ecu connectors.
> 
> ...


I still need to verify the power for everything you listed however the coding for 0X19-07 seems alright.

I did try disconnecting the ECU and shorting the relay to force it on. did the same exact thing.

I just did a quick scan after i replaced the ignition switch.


```
Sunday,02,February,2014,15:11:32:32327
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WAUHF78P87A091838   License Plate: 
Mileage: 165040km-102551mi   Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 8P (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77
         

VIN: WAUHF78P87A091838   Mileage: 165040km/102551miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
01-Engine -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 AD    HW: 8P0 820 043 AD
   Component: KlimavollautomatH19 0360  
   Revision: 112073      Serial number: 8P0820043AD   
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 6ED807C179E9426E76F-803B

7 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 4
                    Reset counter: 19
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.15
                    Time: 03:03:41

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 8.80 V

00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
            009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101001
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 21
                    Reset counter: 19
                    Mileage: 164889 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.01
                    Time: 18:32:02

             Freeze Frame:
                    Temperature: 12.0°C
                    Voltage: 13.20 V
                    RPM: 300 /min
                    Load: 0.0 %
                    Load: 9.0 %

01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
            010 - Open or Short to Plus
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 23
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 164889 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.01
                    Time: 18:32:03

             Freeze Frame:
                    Temperature: -50.0°C

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 19
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 19
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON

01301 - Control Module for Voice Recognition (J507) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 19
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON

01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
            008 - Implausible Signal
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101000
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.16
                    Time: 00:33:58

             Freeze Frame:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F    HW: 8P0 907 279 F
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H43 1201  
   Revision: 00H43000    Serial number: 00000006283303
   Coding: F38C5F81C014100000181800180000000028EE175A1500
   Shop #: WSC 06314 123 08192
   VCID: 4084897913FD841ED43-8015

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P1 955 119 E  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer AU350   H01 0130  
   Coding: 00062736
   Shop #: WSC 06314  

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A  Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
   Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090  
   Coding: 00150573
   Shop #: WSC 06314  

5 Faults Found:
02403 - Terminal 15 for Interior 
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.16
                    Time: 00:39:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 9.20 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF

01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.16
                    Time: 00:39:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 9.20 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF

01314 - Engine Control Module 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.16
                    Time: 00:39:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 9.20 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF

00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101011
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.16
                    Time: 00:39:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 9.20 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.16
                    Time: 00:39:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 9.20 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
   Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 F    HW: 8E0 035 593 F
   Component: SDAR SIRIUS     H03 0120  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: AUZ4Z7F1042294
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2C5CCDC98F75707E18B-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F    HW: 8P0 953 549 F
   Component: J0527           H36 0070  
   Coding: 0004042
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 41828C7D18F78D16DBD-8014

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           H07 0090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 H    HW: 8P0 920 981 H
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19 0570  
   Revision: D0H19003    Serial number: 2249F003003839
   Coding: 0036208
   Shop #: WSC 26131 384 85772
   VCID: 3D7AF08D640FE9F6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 J    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H12 0160  
   Revision:   H12       Serial number: 3200106927868C
   Coding: 7D3F03E807002102
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 2E58C7C1B969026E36F-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 H    HW: 8P0 920 981 H
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19 0570  
   Revision: D0H19003    Serial number: AUX7Z0F9FN20E1
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3D7AF08D640FE9F6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation        Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 G    HW: 8P0 035 192 G
   Component: RNS-E US        H72 0260  
   Revision:      03S    Serial number: AUZBZ7F2372180
   Coding: 0209677
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 336ED6B5524B2F86591-8066

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100010
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.16
                    Time: 00:40:02

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 9.10 V
                    Mileage: 165040 km
                    Count: 1601
                    Clock: 00:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN2.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 959 801 H
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0090  
   Coding: 0001209
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 4084897913FD841ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 959 433 D
   Component: 02 KSG          H04 0050  
   Coding: 9AC003002D2C850FC88F047300
   Shop #: WSC 06314 123 12345
   VCID: 3D7AF08D640FE9F6BF5-8068

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

   Subsystem 2 - Component:       NGS n.mounted     

   Subsystem 3 - Component:      IRUE n.mounted     

1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
            013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN2.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 959 802 H
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0090  
   Coding: 0001209
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 41828C7D18F78D16DBD-8014

1 Fault Found:
01812 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Pass. Side (J387) 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 G    HW: 8P0 035 192 G
   Component: RNS-E US        H72 0260  
   Revision:      03S    Serial number: AUZBZ7F2372180
   Coding: 0209677
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 336ED6B5524B2F86591-8066

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100010
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.16
                    Time: 00:40:02

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 9.10 V
                    Mileage: 165040 km
                    Count: 1601
                    Clock: 00:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
   Part No: 8P4 959 801 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0070  
   Coding: 0001176
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 4084897913FD841ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
   Part No: 8P4 959 802 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0070  
   Coding: 0001176
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 41828C7D18F78D16DBD-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone        Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 J    HW: 8P0 862 335 J
   Component: FSE_255x BT     H26 0290  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 00000005010936
   Coding: 0011477
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 3D7AF08D640FE9F6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Sunday,09,March,2014,14:29:48:32327
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0
Data version: 20140212


VIN: WAUHF78P87A091838   License Plate: 
Mileage: 165040km-102551mi   Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 8P (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77
         

VIN: WAUHF78P87A091838   Mileage: 165040km/102551miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
01-Engine -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 AD    HW: 8P0 820 043 AD
   Component: KlimavollautomatH19 0360  
   Revision: 112073      Serial number: 8P0820043AD   
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 6ED807C179E9426E79B-803B

7 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 7
                    Reset counter: 19
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.15
                    Time: 03:03:41

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 8.80 V

00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
            009 - Open or Short to Ground
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101001
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 25
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 164889 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.01
                    Time: 18:32:02

             Freeze Frame:
                    Temperature: 12.0°C
                    Voltage: 13.20 V
                    RPM: 300 /min
                    Load: 0.0 %
                    Load: 9.0 %

01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
            010 - Open or Short to Plus
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 26
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 164889 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.01
                    Time: 18:32:03

             Freeze Frame:
                    Temperature: -50.0°C

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 19
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 19
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON

01301 - Control Module for Voice Recognition (J507) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 19
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON

01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
            008 - Implausible Signal
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101000
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.30
                    Time: 00:06:59

             Freeze Frame:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F    HW: 8P0 907 279 F
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H43 1201  
   Revision: 00H43000    Serial number: 00000006283303
   Coding: F38C5F81C014100000181800180000000028EE175A1500
   Shop #: WSC 06314 123 08192
   VCID: 4084897913FD841EDB7-8015

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P1 955 119 E  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer AU350   H01 0130  
   Coding: 00062736
   Shop #: WSC 06314  

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A  Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
   Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090  
   Coding: 00150573
   Shop #: WSC 06314  

6 Faults Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
            008 - Implausible Signal
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101000
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.30
                    Time: 00:10:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 11.75 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF

02195 - Dimmer Switch Instrument Panel & Switch Lighting (E20) 
            009 - Open or Short to Ground
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101001
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.30
                    Time: 00:10:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 11.75 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF

02403 - Terminal 15 for Interior 
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.30
                    Time: 00:10:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 11.75 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF

01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.30
                    Time: 00:10:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 11.75 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF

01314 - Engine Control Module 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.30
                    Time: 00:10:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 11.75 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.30
                    Time: 00:10:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 11.75 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
   Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 F    HW: 8E0 035 593 F
   Component: SDAR SIRIUS     H03 0120  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: AUZ4Z7F1042294
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2C5CCDC98F75707E17F-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F    HW: 8P0 953 549 F
   Component: J0527           H36 0070  
   Coding: 0004042
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 41828C7D18F78D16D49-8014

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           H07 0090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 H    HW: 8P0 920 981 H
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19 0570  
   Revision: D0H19003    Serial number: 2249F003003839
   Coding: 0036208
   Shop #: WSC 26131 384 85772
   VCID: 3D7AF08D640FE9F6B01-8068

1 Fault Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
            010 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 J    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H12 0160  
   Revision:   H12       Serial number: 3200106927868C
   Coding: 7D3F03E807002102
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 2E58C7C1B969026E39B-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 H    HW: 8P0 920 981 H
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19 0570  
   Revision: D0H19003    Serial number: AUX7Z0F9FN20E1
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3D7AF08D640FE9F6B01-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation        Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 G    HW: 8P0 035 192 G
   Component: RNS-E US        H72 0260  
   Revision:      03S    Serial number: AUZBZ7F2372180
   Coding: 0209677
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 336ED6B5524B2F86565-8066

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.30
                    Time: 00:10:52

             Freeze Frame:
                    Bin. Bits:     0010
                    Mileage: 165040 km
                    Count: 3001
                    Clock: 00:10


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN2.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 959 801 H
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0090  
   Coding: 0001209
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 4084897913FD841EDB7-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 959 433 D
   Component: 02 KSG          H04 0050  
   Coding: 9AC003002D2C850FC88F047300
   Shop #: WSC 06314 123 12345
   VCID: 3D7AF08D640FE9F6B01-8068

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

   Subsystem 2 - Component:       NGS n.mounted     

   Subsystem 3 - Component:      IRUE n.mounted     

1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
            013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN2.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 959 802 H
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0090  
   Coding: 0001209
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 41828C7D18F78D16D49-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 G    HW: 8P0 035 192 G
   Component: RNS-E US        H72 0260  
   Revision:      03S    Serial number: AUZBZ7F2372180
   Coding: 0209677
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 336ED6B5524B2F86565-8066

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 165048 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.30
                    Time: 00:10:52

             Freeze Frame:
                    Bin. Bits:     0010
                    Mileage: 165040 km
                    Count: 3001
                    Clock: 00:10


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
   Part No: 8P4 959 801 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0070  
   Coding: 0001176
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 4084897913FD841EDB7-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
   Part No: 8P4 959 802 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0070  
   Coding: 0001176
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 41828C7D18F78D16D49-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone        Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 J    HW: 8P0 862 335 J
   Component: FSE_255x BT     H26 0290  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 00000005010936
   Coding: 0011477
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 3D7AF08D640FE9F6B01-8068

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Did you disconnect all unreached modules and attempt communication one module at a time to isolate?
> 
> Verify ECU supply triggers with tone generator and via WD.


Thats my next step. I havent had alot of time but i should soon.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Okay well, I tried unplugging most modules, both headlights, ABS, ECU, etc.
Nothing happened/worked, same exact outcome.

So I went on an educated guess and bought a new CAN Gateway (one revision higher than old gateway)
And I plugged it in and IT STARTED! However I then set my new code from my old gateway and turned to car off then back on and it wouldn't start. I was getting the same result as before.
I sat there for about 5 minutes frustrated then I heard almost like a click then it would start again. ran it for a little and turned it off and now were back to square 1.

Neither my old gateway or my new gateway will work now, giving the same result you can see in the video I posted earlier.

I'm thinking there's a short in wiring and its causing the CAN gateway to blow on the power train driver chip.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

I haven't gotten to toneing the high/low but I've been thinking maybe its still the ecm. Is this a possibility? With my original ecm I sent it to a place is socal to see if they could rebuild or repair they said that it was blown so I sent one directly to then and they swapped the memory chipsand programming I guess. Only thing that worries me is I never got to test it as I sent the new ecm directly to them from eBay.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Alright. Thanks for quick response I will run an overlay pair when I get home at around 7pm


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Okay well I tested for continuity between the can high and low from ecm to can gateway. All good. Also checked the resistance at the can gateway with battery disconnected and ecm connected. I got 59.5ohms which is where it should be. So the can high lownis not open or shorted and there is resistance. Deffinetly considering a new CPU again but have it reprogrammed at the dealer or somewhere they can recode for immo.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Would they even be able to pull the skc on the old ecm if its dead? Just a thought.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I can yes...........

www.Immobilizersolutions.com


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Perfect thank you jack. But do you think it is the ECU?


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Well S**t,got the new ecm today. Same thing. I'm stuck as to what it is.

Please help.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> How about gateway...........and BCM has terminal 15 fault.
> 
> What is the status of the wake and ignition switch/steering module?
> 
> relays?


The gateway I currently have a Q revision however it wont let me recode it. I'm thinking ill just buy another K revision gateway as that is the one that worked for a little bit.

I checked terminal 15 power at ecu and it has power.

The ignition switch should be fine i replaced it with a brand new one earlier.

Relays arent even being switched, The ecu is not communicating to switch them.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow,

Finally got it working.

Thanks for all the help jack, it is well appreciated.

Turns out it was Relay 460 (Terminal 15) in the fusebox near the steering column. Part # 1k0 951 253a if anyone cares.

Tried manually switching it with the voltage from car battery and sure enough. dead as a door nail.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice good for you.......knew you could do it and thank you for following up for others.:heart:

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------

